# Topics > AI in car and transport >  AUTOPILOT, IoT ecosystem for highly and fully automated vehicles, EC-funded H2020 project, Europe

## Airicist

twitter.com/AUTOPILOT_EU

linkedin.com/company/autopilotprojecteu

----------

